# Back to 'my roots'....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fell back in love with just beautiful wood again. Found some really nice 'select' burl blanks on PSI.. Getting a little tired of acrylics, biggies, horns, etc.

Think they came out right nice...and a helluva lot more fun to turn..LOL


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

man! those are gorgeous!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

They look great Jim. Could you explain to us non turners what spalt means?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> They look great Jim. Could you explain to us non turners what spalt means?


HS..spalting is the wiggly black lines you see in some wood . It is caused by worms or more commonly fungus or bugs chewing up the dead wood.

Someone may have a more technical explanation...but that's my understanding...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, I assumed that it had to wood that was decomposing after reading about the spalted hackberry that was discussed in the recent past. I will keep an eye out for some wood that might fit that description. You never know what I might run across in the river bottoms. Not into the turning part, at least not right now, but really enjoy knowing about the wood.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great selections...love the buckeye


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Amazing burl. You are the master.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Great selections...love the buckeye


I agree, Bill.. That buckeye (the black one) is one of my all time favorite woods to work with.. Just wish it wuz a little easier to get my hands on..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

don't tell anyone (LOL I sure hope no one reads this j/k) but there is a spot on ebay that has a very good selection of them on hand
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jumbo-Curly-Buc...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5639d12888

website store
http://stores.ebay.com/Appalachian-Blank-Co


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

They look great!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Those are fantastic. Great work.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking Sticks Mate!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You did all those great pieces of wood true justice !
Just beautiful ! I'll keep an eye out for some buckeye burl for you...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I like them all.


----------

